# My new betta



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

So I lost 3 ghost shrimp over break and my 2.5 gallon is lacking some color, so I decided to get a betta. She seems to leave my remaining two shrimp alone, but even if she decided they were a snack i'd be okay with that too as they are sold as feeder shrimp at my lfs back home. I really liked her color which is why I chose her, she is also quite active swimming all over the tank and nibbling on java moss. Pics below.









Also my sister will be getting a betta sometime this summer and there would be a .00000000000000000000000000000000000001% chance I would try to breed them (she wants a male). It is a nice thought at least.


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

nice color !


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

cool betta Jon


----------



## mbrown2642 (Mar 15, 2012)

She is such a pretty girl. Congrats


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very pretty!!! keep in mind for the . 00000000001% chance, that they have around 300 babies, that eventually need to be individually jarred/tanked, fed, waterchanged, heated, etc. etc.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Summer said:


> very pretty!!! keep in mind for the . 00000000001% chance, that they have around 300 babies, that eventually need to be individually jarred/tanked, fed, waterchanged, heated, etc. etc.


Yep I was aware that is the reason for the .00000000001%. It is more of a not likely, but in the event I have the resources why not.

Thank you all for the kind comments I have really been enjoying her actions in the short amount of time I have had her.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Aw, she's pretty.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jon darlin,can you get me a nice side shot of that fish,try with the fins down,pretty please with a cookie on top?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I will try my best, bev, but I am bad at taking pictures lol.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I got a pick for you bev 










Also she killed and eated one of my two remaining ghosties. I think i'll move the other one into my 10 gallon if I find him, as well as my assasin snail.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

We'll see who finds him first!

Lovely fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks 

From some of the other pics the ventrals and the tip on the anal fin looked longer so it looked alot like a male haha!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok so it is a she, whew lol. Anyway, I found the other ghosty first and he is now safe in the 10 gallon.


----------



## Stinky (Jun 18, 2009)

Curious that the only times I've seen bettas eat ghost shrimp they were female. I think they get more bored since only the males go around flaring at their reflections in the glass. Or it was just coincidence, who knows.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Females are usually faster than males too because they don't have the long fins.


----------



## Stinky (Jun 18, 2009)

snail said:


> Females are usually faster than males too because they don't have the long fins.


That could be it, then maybe plakat males would do the same.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes plakat males are just as fast as females and Ive had them snatch shrimp up as soon as they hit the water.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Honestly I am just surprised I found a plakat at petsmart (I wasn't looking for any specific breed). I didn't know it at the time and they certainly didn't have any males.


----------

